# gaggia solenoid problem------no flow



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

a lot of people through this site and emails through my website are complaining of no flow through their baby, classic etc ( solenoid machine ) i tell them to try my link that glenn kindly fixed for me. it will save you £80-£100. check the link

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showwiki.php?title=How+to+check+if+the+solenoid+is+blocked

it can be priceless

mark


----------

